# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Kυθήρων [Historic photos of Kythira]

## Nicholas Peppas

How come and we do not have a thread for *Kythira* yet? Here is a nice 1959 or 1960 photograph, while arriving in the island. This is from my "classic" source, the Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece by Leonidas Kouvaris (Spyropouloi and Koumandareas, Athens, 1964).
Kythira2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And a nice postcard from *Kythira* 1973 vintage
Kythira.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is a nice 1959 or 1960 photograph, while arriving in the island. This is from my "classic" source, the Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece by Leonidas Kouvaris (Spyropouloi and Koumandareas, Athens, 1964).
> Kythira2.jpg


Πρέπει να είναι από την Αγία Πελαγία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kythira around 1991 (Baedeker)

Kythira.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Νικόλα*, προσπαθούμε να βρούμε προπολεμικές φωτογραφίες με άγνωστα (για μας) πλοία.

Το *2006* εκδόθηκε ένα λεύκωμα με τίτλο *"Ένας Αιώνας Κύθηρα" ("A Kytherian Century")* με εικόνες από το Κυθηραϊκό Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο.
Η επιμέλεια ήταν από τον *Γιάννη Σταθάτο.
*
Στο νοσταλγικό αυτό λεύκωμα βρίσκουμε και δυο φωτογραφίες με πλοία.

Η πρώτη είναι η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί και είναι του *Παναγιώτη Φατσέα* που απεικονίζει *το Καψάλι του 1924* (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα).

Η ταυτότητα του πλοίου αναμένει την ταυτοποίησή της.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *Nicholas Peppas* και στους φίλους μας από τα *Κύθηρα.* 

Κύθηρα.jpg

Καψάλι Κυθήρων.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε Roi μήπως είναι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ (παλιό) ????

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Roi μήπως είναι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ (παλιό)  ????


Φιλε Τοξοτη

Κοιταξα ολες τις φωτογραφιες αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πιο ειναι. Αν κοιταξεις καλα, εχει δυο ονοματα....   Αυτο αποκλειει πολλα πλοια...  Επισης τα σινιαλα στο φουγαρο του μου ειναι καπως αγνωστα

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Νίκο ,

¶ντλησα πληροφορίες από το πλούσιο αρχείο σου (Προπολεμικά) και είδα από τα δρομολόγια που έχεις δημοσιεύσει ότι την χρονιά εκείνη 4 πλοία πήγαιναν Κύθηρα με επικρατέστερο το <πρώτο ΑΙΓΑΙΟ> κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο ,
> 
> Αντλησα πληροφορίες από το πλούσιο αρχείο σου (Προπολεμικά) και είδα από τα δρομολόγια που έχεις δημοσιεύσει ότι την χρονιά εκείνη 4 πλοία πήγαιναν Κύθηρα με επικρατέστερο το <πρώτο ΑΙΓΑΙΟ> κατά την γνώμη μου.


Τοξοτη  *Συγχαρητηρια!!!*  Το βρηκες αυτο!. Μπραβο!  Το πρώτο *Αιγαιον*!

----------


## τοξοτης

Για την ιστορία , τ' άλλα τρία πλοία που έπιαναν Κύθηρα το 1924 , εκτός του πρώτου <ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ> ήταν τα <ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ> , <ΔΕΛΦΙΝ> και <ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ>
Τα στοιχεία είναι από τα δημοσιεύματα του φίλου Nichola Peppa στην ενότητα προπολεμικά

----------


## cpt babis

To Mαριλένα στην Αγια Πελαγια Κυθηρων....
DSC00500.JPG
Η φωτο ειναι του πολυ γνωστου φωτογραφου των Κυθηρων του αειμνηστου Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου η οποια ανηκει στο Αρχειο του Π.Καρυδη
Η φωτο ηταν σε ενα ενθετο μιας Κυθηραικης εφημεριδας.
Σε λιγες ημερες θα ακολουθησει και ολη η ιστορια απο το 1900 εως σημερα
ολων των πλοιων των Κυθηριων πολοιοκτητων,και οσων εχουν επισκευθει απο τοτε τα Κυθηρα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> To Mαριλένα στην Αγια Πελαγια Κυθηρων....
> DSC00500.JPG
> Η φωτο ειναι του πολυ γνωστου φωτογραφου των Κυθηρων του αειμνηστου Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου η οποια ανηκει στο Αρχειο του Π.Καρυδη
> Η φωτο ηταν σε ενα ενθετο μιας Κυθηραικης εφημεριδας.
> Σε λιγες ημερες θα ακολουθησει και ολη η ιστορια απο το 1900 εως σημερα
> ολων των πλοιων των Κυθηριων πολοιοκτητων,και οσων εχουν επισκευθει απο τοτε τα Κυθηρα.


Cpt Babis η φωτογραφία σου αυτή είναι από αυτές που χαρακτηρίζονται <ιστορικά κειμήλια>

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Mαριλένα στην Αγια Πελαγια Κυθηρων....
> DSC00500.JPG
> Η φωτο ειναι του πολυ γνωστου φωτογραφου των Κυθηρων του αειμνηστου Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου η οποια ανηκει στο Αρχειο του Π.Καρυδη
> Η φωτο ηταν σε ενα ενθετο μιας Κυθηραικης εφημεριδας.
> Σε λιγες ημερες θα ακολουθησει και ολη η ιστορια απο το 1900 εως σημερα
> ολων των πλοιων των Κυθηριων πολοιοκτητων,και οσων εχουν επισκευθει απο τοτε τα Κυθηρα.


Απιθανη φωτογραφια. Μπραβο Καπτ'αν Μπαμπη. Περιμενουμε και αλλες απο τα επιβατηγα των Κυθηρων

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος cpt babis!  Θα περιμενουμε.

----------


## cpt babis

To Aυρα στην Αγια Πελαγια...
DSC00499.JPG
Η φωτο ειναι απο το γνωστο ενθετο.
Και ο φωτογραφος ειναι ο Εμμανουηλ Σοφιος και ανηκει στο αρχειο του Π.καρυδη.
Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas και τοξοτης.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Aυρα στην Αγια Πελαγια...
> DSC00499.JPG
> Η φωτο ειναι απο το γνωστο ενθετο.
> Και ο φωτογραφος ειναι ο Εμμανουηλ Σοφιος και ανηκει στο αρχειο του Π.καρυδη.
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas και τοξοτης.
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Πω, πω!!!  Κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ ο!!!  Τοσα χρονια περιμενω να δω φωτογραφια του _Αυρα_ (που εγινε αργοτερα το *Ελενα* το Λαγα). 

Σε ευχαριστω απο καρδιας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε cpt babis  Το ντοκουμεντο!!!Το Αυρα!!!  Eυχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για το *Μαριλενα* θα ηθελα να προσθεσω οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι πριν γινουν οι μεγαλες αλλαγες απο τον Λαγα που το εκαναν να μοιαζει σαν πλοιο του πρακτορος 007!  Νομιζω οτι ειναι μια απο τις λιγες φωτογραφιες που εχουμε οπου το πλοιο μοιαζει πολυ με την αρχικη του μορφη σαν *Κωστακης Τογιας* η *Μαρη* η *Πατρις*

----------


## cpt babis

H  Ελενα στην Αγια Πελαγια...
DSC00501.JPG
Φωτο Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου απο το αρχειο του Π.Καρυδη
Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Nicholas Peppas και τοξοτης.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H  Ελενα στην Αγια Πελαγια...
> DSC00501.JPG
> Φωτο Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου απο το αρχειο του Π.Καρυδη
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Nicholas Peppas και τοξοτης.
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Αυτο σαν να μοιαζει με το *Μυρτιδιωτισσα* και οχι με το *Ελενα*. Τι νομιζεις;

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερες και ιστορικοτατες φιλε cptbabis!Χιλια μπραβο!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Nicholas     ειναι το Αλεξανδρα και επειτα Ερμουπολις του Φουστανου.

----------


## cpt babis

Και εγω παραξενευτηκα αλλα ετσι λεει η λεζαντα περιμενω τισ γνωσεις σας
Εδω η Μυρτω ως Λοχνες...
Οταν ταξιδευε στις Βορειες Θαλασσες...
DSC00502.JPG
απο το αρχειο του Σταμ.Γιαννιωτη
αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas και τοξοτης

----------


## Ellinis

cpt babis, είναι υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες και επίσης υπέροχο το οτι τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. 




> H Ελενα στην Αγια Πελαγια...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68834
> Φωτο Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου απο το αρχειο του Π.Καρυδη
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Nicholas Peppas και τοξοτης.
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ οτι είναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ, προφανώς όταν έκανε δρομολόγια στην άγονη Πελοποννήσου για την Πειραϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα.

----------


## cpt babis

Ευχαριστω για τα υπεροχα λογια σας που με τιμουν.
Για ανταποδωση ολων αυτων ανεβαζω μια φωτο του Γλαρος.
DSC00503.JPG
Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas,Tasos@@@,Leo,Ellinis και τοξοτης.
Να ειστε παντα καλα!!!
Σας ευχαριστω!!!
Α ξεχασα η φωτο ειναι απο το αρχειο του Χαραλαμπου Μιχαλαρακη
Συντ/χου Ναυτ. Πρακτορα

----------


## τοξοτης

Cpt Babis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! γι  αυτά που μας δείχνεις.
Να ξέρεις όμως ότι <γλυκαθήκαμε> και περιμένουμε κι άλλες.

----------


## cpt babis

To Λεων...
Το 1931...
DSC00504.JPG
απο ημερολογιο του Συλλογου Νεαπολιτων <<Τα Βατικα>>.
 Αιερωμενη στους: TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas,Tasos@@@,Leo,Ellinis και τοξοτης.

----------


## cpt babis

> cpt babis, είναι υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες και επίσης υπέροχο το οτι τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.


Mα η πρωτη μου σκεψη οταν τις πηρα ηταν να τις ανεβασω στο nautilia  :Wink: 
Eδω η Μυρτω...
Στην Αγια Πελαγια του 1960...
DSC00509.JPG
Φωτο:Εμμανουηλ Σοφιου
Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas,Tasos@@@,Leo,Ellinis,τοξοτης αλλα και σε ολο το nautilia.gr  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπέροχες φίλε Cpt babis σήμερα με έκανες να ταξιδέψω στο χτές, να σκεφτείς ότι φέτος βρέθηκα στην Αγία Πελαγία .
Έιναι διαφορετικό συναίσθημα να σε ταξιδεύει κάποιος στο παρελθόν και να γνωρίζεις την τοποθεσία και τα πλοία.

----------


## cpt babis

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ !!!
Να ειστε παντα καλα!!!

                     Μερος Πρωτο 
                 Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ   
                                    (1900-2009)

                              Συντομο ιστορικο
Οπως τα κατεγραψε η πενα του
 Χαραλαμπου Μιχαλακακη

 ΣΥΝΤ/ΧΟΥ ΝΑΥΤ. ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑ

  Στις αρχες της δεκαετιαςτου 1890-1900 την ακτοπλοικη γραμμη Κυθηρων  από τον Πειραια μεσω και Μονεμβασιας Νεαπολεως  δηλαδη(Γραμμη Πελλοπονησου –Κυθηρων) με προεκταση πολλες φορες μεχρι Γυθειο και Καλαματα, εκτελουσε για λιγο διαστημα το Αηδων το οποιο όμως  ητανε  Ατμοτελωνις  για να λυθει το προβλημα που προεκυψε και τοτε λογω μη επιδοτησης της γραμμης.Μετα ο Ποταμιτης εφοπλιστης Διακακης εκανε την εταιρια (Διακακης &ΣΙΑ) και ναυπηγησε καινουργιο πλοιο,το Ατμοπλοιο Κλεοπατρα, το οποιο δρμολογησε στη γραμμη με προορισμο τον Πειραια για Ποταμο Κυθηρων.Ετσι ελεγαν τοτε ολη την περιοχη ,Ποταμου-ΑΓ.ΠΕΛΑΓΙΑΣ.Μετα από αυτό η εταιρια αγορασε και άλλο πλοιο,το Μινα,και το δρομολογησε και αυτό.Η εταιρια (Διακακης&ΣΙΑ)προοδευσε και αγορασε ακομα τα πλοια ΛΑΥΡΙΟ,ΒΑΣ ΟΛΓΑ,ΚΕΦΑΛΗΝΙΑ,ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ,Σ.ΣΤΡΕΙΤ,ΠΡΙΓΚ.ΣΟΦΙΑ

  Συνεχιζεται….

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε cpt babis εκανες μια φοβερη ανακαλυψη ιστορικων ντοκουμεντων!

----------


## cpt babis

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια TSS APOLLON
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
Μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα και στις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα εστειλε τα βαπορια της στη γραμμη Πελοποννησου Κυθηρων και η ατμοπλοια Γουδη,που ειχε τα ατμοπλοια ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ,ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ,ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ,ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟ  Σ και το ΠΑΠΙΑ ΓΟΥΔΗ που ητανε με τροχους αντι προπελάς.Το 1911,πριν τον Α΄ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ,ταξιδευε στην γραμμη και το πλοιο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ.(στη φωτο που ακολουθει
DSC00507.JPG
Αρχειο Ευαγγ.Βαγγη ,Ημερολογιο Κυθηραικου Συνδεσμου Αθηνων 2001)
του Καραβιτη εφοπλιστη Γ.Κατρακη,το οποιο εφερε στα Κυθηρα τους επισκεπτες για τα αποκαλυπτηρια της προτομης του στρατηγου Πανου Κορωναιου στην πλατεια Ποταμου απο τον Πρωθυπουργο Ε. Βενιζελο.Μετα και το πλοιο Κυθηρα επισης του Καραβιτη Πολυχρονη Κατρακη.
Εννοειται οτι συνεχιζεται  :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια TSS APOLLON
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
> Μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα και στις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα εστειλε τα βαπορια της στη γραμμη Πελοποννησου Κυθηρων και η ατμοπλοια Γουδη,που ειχε τα ατμοπλοια ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ,ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ,ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ,ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟ  Σ και το ΠΑΠΙΑ ΓΟΥΔΗ που ητανε με τροχους αντι προπελάς.Το 1911,πριν τον Α΄ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ,ταξιδευε στην γραμμη και το πλοιο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ.(στη φωτο που ακολουθει
> DSC00507.JPG
> Αρχειο Ευαγγ.Βαγγη ,Ημερολογιο Κυθηραικου Συνδεσμου Αθηνων 2001)
> του Καραβιτη εφοπλιστη Γ.Κατρακη,το οποιο εφερε στα Κυθηρα τους επισκεπτες για τα αποκαλυπτηρια της προτομης του στρατηγου Πανου Κορωναιου στην πλατεια Ποταμου απο τον Πρωθυπουργο Ε. Βενιζελο.Μετα και το πλοιο Κυθηρα επισης του Καραβιτη Πολυχρονη Κατρακη.
> Εννοειται οτι συνεχιζεται


 
Ερώτηση 

Αγαπητέ Babis , δεν είμαι γνώστης , μήπως το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο δεν είναι του Γουδή αλλά του Κατράκη που αναφέρεις ? (το λέω λόγω του <Κ> στο φουγάρο. Ίσως και του Καβουνίδη αλλά εκείνα απ' ότι έχω προσέξει είχαν το Κ σε άσπρο φόντο.
Ανεξάρτητα απο αυτό οι φωτογραφίες σου με θέμα τα Κύθηρα , όπως ξανά είπα, είναι φανταστικές και ιστορικής σημασίας.
Περιμένουμε και άλλες.

----------


## cpt babis

Φιλε μου τοξοτης του Κατρακη γραφω οτι ειναι  :Wink: 
Και εχουμε ακομη πολλα να δουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ερώτηση 
> 
> Αγαπητέ Babis , δεν είμαι γνώστης , μήπως το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο δεν είναι του Γουδή αλλά του Κατράκη που αναφέρεις ? (το λέω λόγω του <Κ> στο φουγάρο. Ίσως και του Καβουνίδη αλλά εκείνα απ' ότι έχω προσέξει είχαν το Κ σε άσπρο φόντο.
> Ανεξάρτητα απο αυτό οι φωτογραφίες σου με θέμα τα Κύθηρα , όπως ξανά είπα, είναι φανταστικές και ιστορικής σημασίας.
> Περιμένουμε και άλλες.


It is the Nikolaos K of Katrakis and I have many things about it to upload.  But I am far away (in Maui) and it will have to wait

But thanks Cptain Babi for all this. You are now added in the list of the crazy pre-war contributors

N

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φιλε μου τοξοτης του Κατρακη γραφω οτι ειναι 
> Και εχουμε ακομη πολλα να δουμε


Με συγχωρείς , τώρα που το ξαναείδα , λάθος το κατάλαβα.
Ασχετα από αυτό μη ξεχνάς ότι υποσχέθηκες 
< Και εχουμε ακομη πολλα να δουμε >

----------


## cpt babis

> Με συγχωρείς , τώρα που το ξαναείδα , λάθος το κατάλαβα.
> Ασχετα από αυτό μη ξεχνάς ότι υποσχέθηκες 
> < Και εχουμε ακομη πολλα να δουμε >


Aυριο η συνεχεια αλλα ξαναλεω εχουμε παρα πολλα να δουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστω για τα υπεροχα λογια σας που με τιμουν.
> Για ανταποδωση ολων αυτων ανεβαζω μια φωτο του Γλαρος.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68911
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas,Tasos@@@,Leo,Ellinis και τοξοτης.
> Να ειστε παντα καλα!!!
> Σας ευχαριστω!!!
> Α ξεχασα η φωτο ειναι απο το αρχειο του Χαραλαμπου Μιχαλαρακη
> Συντ/χου Ναυτ. Πρακτορα


Η φωτογραφια αυτη με αφηνει αναυδο! Ο *Γλαρος* φαινεται ετοιμος να βουλιαξει εδω...  Δεν ηταν τοσο κακο πλοιο και σε τοσο κακη κατασταση!  Παρακαλω συγκρινατε με αυτη την φωτογραφια  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=28 

Η φωτογραφια του _cpt babis_ πρεπει να ειναι πριν απο το 1957, που αλλαξε το φουγαρο. Ο *voyager* εχει ανεβασει μια φωτογραφια αρκετα παρομοια του *Γλαρου* εξω απο το νησι Καλαμος http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=48  αλλα την εποχη εκεινη το Γλαρος δεν πηγαινε στα Κυθηρα. Ισως η φωτογραφια να ειναι ακομη παλιοτερη, του 1954...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Λεων...
> Το 1931...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68928
> απο ημερολογιο του Συλλογου Νεαπολιτων <<Τα Βατικα>>.
>  Αιερωμενη στους: TSS APOLLON,Nicholas Peppas,Tasos@@@,Leo,Ellinis και τοξοτης.


Σε ευχαριστω και γι αυτη την φωτογραφια. Για το _Λεων_ εγραψα αρκετα εδωhttp://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...highlight=leon
Ηταν ενα ωραιο πλοιο την _Λακωνικης Ατμοπλοιας_

Για να το θυμομαστε λιγακι



> *Leon* was a _Lakoniki Lines_' ship of the 1930s! She was built as *Pannonia* in the UK in 1896, she was 779 tons and hhad a length of 67.1 m and breadth of 8.9 m. She was built on behalf of Ungaro-Croata Lloyd and became  *Sarajevo* in 1923 and *Eneo* in 1926. She came to Greece in 1930. She was sunk in Alonissos on April 18, 1941. I wrote about her in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56916.


Το πιο σπουδαιο ειναι οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια επιβεβαιωνει μια ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ ενος πλοιου στον Βολο (βλεπετε παρα κατω) που ειχα παρουσιασει εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=16
Τελικα αποδεικνυεται οτι ειναι το πλοιο *Λεων*!

Leon.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!!!
TΡΙΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
Στη δεκαετια του 1920 παρουσιαστηκε η εταιρια ΛΑΚΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ του εφοπλιστη και πλοιαρχου Σπυρου Μπιλινη απο την απεναντι Νεαπολη,ο οποιος για πολλα χρονια και πριν το Β ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ και μετα απο αυτον (τα περισσοτερα απο καθε αλλον) εξυπηρετησε με θαυμαστη συνεπεια τα Κυθηρα.
Τα πλοια ητανε το Λακωνια(στη φωτο),
DSC00506.JPG
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ και ΛΕΩΝ,το οποιο ητανε και το τελευταιο που εκανε δρομολογια μεχρι τον πολεμο του 1940,οποτε και εβυθισθη απο γερμανικο αεροπλανο,ευτυχως χωρις επιβατες.

----------


## cpt babis

Τεταρτο Μερος
Μεσα στο διαστημα αυτο,στις 6 Αυγουστου του 1933,εγινε και μια εκδρομη απο Πειραια στο Διακοφτι με το πλοιο ΠΑΡΟΣ για την γιορτη της Αγιας Μονης και τα εγκαινια του δρομου.
Τα πλοια ολα ητανε ατμοπλοια προσεγγιζαν ολα στην Αγια Πελαγια,μερικες φορες με ασχημο καιρο και διπλα στη Φυρη Αμμο ή Αγια Πατροικια,αρκετες δε φορες εναλλακτικα στον Αγ.Νικολα ακομα και Αγιο Λευθερη(εννοειται αροδο ουτε τωρα δεν υπαρχουν ντοκοι)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ_




> Σ
>                      Μερος Πρωτο 
> *                  Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ* 
>                                     (1900-2009)
> 
>                               Συντομο ιστορικο
> Οπως τα κατεγραψε η πενα του Χαραλαμπου Μιχαλακακη
> 
>   Στις αρχες της δεκαετιαςτου 1890-1900 την ακτοπλοικη γραμμη Κυθηρων  από τον Πειραια μεσω και Μονεμβασιας Νεαπολεως  δηλαδη (Γραμμη Πελοποννησου –Κυθηρων) με προεκταση πολλες φορες μεχρι Γυθειο και Καλαματα, εκτελουσε για λιγο διαστημα το _Αηδων_ το οποιο όμως  ητανε  Ατμοτελωνις  για να λυθει το προβλημα που προεκυψε και τοτε λογω μη επιδοτησης της γραμμης.


_Αηδων  15/11/1896
_18961115 Aidon1.jpg




> Μετα ο Ποταμιτης εφοπλιστης Διακακης εκανε την εταιρια (Διακακης &ΣΙΑ) και ναυπηγησε καινουργιο πλοιο,το Ατμοπλοιο Κλεοπατρα, το οποιο δρμολογησε στη γραμμη με προορισμο τον Πειραια για Ποταμο Κυθηρων. Ετσι ελεγαν τοτε ολη την περιοχη ,Ποταμου-ΑΓ.ΠΕΛΑΓΙΑΣ.


_Διακακης 10/10/1907_
19071010 Diakakis.jpg




> Μετα από αυτό η εταιρια αγορασε και άλλο πλοιο,το *Μινα*,και το δρομολογησε και αυτό.


19090000 Mina.jpg




> Η εταιρια (Διακακης&ΣΙΑ) προοδευσε και αγορασε ακομα τα πλοια ΛΑΥΡΙΟ, ΒΑΣ ΟΛΓΑ, ΚΕΦΑΛΗΝΙΑ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ, Σ.ΣΤΡΕΙΤ, ΠΡΙΓΚ.ΣΟΦΙΑ



ΒΑΣ ΟΛΓΑ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82571
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70505
Σ.ΣΤΡΕΙΤ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81111
ΠΡΙΓΚ.ΣΟΦΙΑ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81471

----------


## Ellinis

cpt babis η φωτογραφία του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα μιας και πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικά ιστορικό πλοίο μιας και ήταν από τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια της ακτοπλοϊας μας. 

Όσο για το ΠΑΡΟΣ, έχουμε και για αυτό θέμα, όπου θα δεις οτι επισκεπτόταν τακτικά τα λιμάνια των Κυθήρων και της νοτίας Πελοποννήσου. Από εκεί και το σχετικό απόσπασμα:




> ...Το 1933 θα αλλάξει τπ όνομα σε ΠΑΡΟΣ και θα πάει για σκραπ το 1939.
> 
> Βρήκα επίσης το δρομολόγιο του 1934, που προσωπικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί παρόμοιο: Πειραιάς-Μονεμβασιά-Νεάπολη-Αγ.Πελαγία-Γύθειο-Γερολιμένας-Μέζαπο-Λιμένιον (επίνειο της Αρεοπολης)-Καλαμάτα-Κορώνη-Μεθώνη-Πύλος-Μάραθο (επίνειο Γαργαλιάνων)-Αγ.Κυριακή-Κυπαρισία-Κατάκωλο.
> 15 λιμάνια και 3 νομοί, πραγματικά αγκάλιαζε την Πελοπόνησσο.
> 
> Και επειδή μια εικόνα είναι χίλιες λέξεις :
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28564

----------


## cpt babis

Eκπληκτικα τα αρχεια και των δυο σας!!!!
Συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!!!
> TΡΙΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
> Στη δεκαετια του 1920 παρουσιαστηκε η εταιρια ΛΑΚΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ του εφοπλιστη και πλοιαρχου Σπυρου Μπιλινη απο την απεναντι Νεαπολη,ο οποιος για πολλα χρονια και πριν το Β ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ και μετα απο αυτον (τα περισσοτερα απο καθε αλλον) εξυπηρετησε με θαυμαστη συνεπεια τα Κυθηρα.
> Τα πλοια ητανε το Λακωνια(στη φωτο),
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69001
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ και ΛΕΩΝ,το οποιο ητανε και το τελευταιο που εκανε δρομολογια μεχρι τον πολεμο του 1940,οποτε και εβυθισθη απο γερμανικο αεροπλανο,ευτυχως χωρις επιβατες.


Απιθανη φωτογραφια!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...46&postcount=5


_ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ_ πρωην *ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ΙΟΥΛΙΑ* και *ΚΕΑ* (1858−1935)
(504 τοννοι)

Tο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο που μετεφερε επιβατες για 77 χρονια, το *Ομονοια* που εληξε σαν *Λακωνια*!!! Το *Ομονοια* ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1858! Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα και εγινε επιβατηγο της_ Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας._ Η εταιρεια αυτη χρεωκοπησε το 1893 και το πλοιο περασε στην _Νεα Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ (του _McDowall & Barbour_). Το 1901 σε ηλικια 43 ετων αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Ερμουπολεως_. Αργοτερα αγορασθηκε απο την _Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια_ του Εμπειρικου και ονομασθηκε πρωτα* Ιουλια* και μετα *Κεα*. Τελος αγορασθηκε απο τον Μπιλινη και την _Λακωνικη Ατμοπλοια_ και ονομασθηκε *Λακωνια*. Απεσυρθη το 1935 σε ηλικα 77 ετων.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821

*ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ* _(1902-1941)_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80167


_ΛΕΩΝ (1896−1941)_
_(779 τοννοι, μηκος 67,1 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)_

Το _Λεων,_ ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα επιβατηγα της προπολεμικης εποχης, ναυπηγηθηκε στην Τεργεστη (τοτε της Αυστριας) το 1896 με το ονομα *Pannonia*. Το γνωρισαμε σαν αδελφο του *Hungaria* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...31&postcount=4 που αργοτερα εγινε το *Πετρος* του _Ποταμιανου_! Μετα απο δυο ακομη εποχες στην ακτοπλοια της Δαλματιας και Αδριατικης με τα ονοματα *Sarajevo* κια *Eneo*, αγορασθηκε απο την _Λακωνικη Ακτοπλοια_ και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1930 με το ονομα *Λεων*! Βυθιστηκε στην Αλονησο στις 18 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56952

19311126 Ellinis Leon.jpg




> Τεταρτο Μερος
> Μεσα στο διαστημα αυτο,στις 6 Αυγουστου του 1933,εγινε και μια εκδρομη απο Πειραια στο Διακοφτι με το πλοιο ΠΑΡΟΣ για την γιορτη της Αγιας Μονης και τα εγκαινια του δρομου.
> Τα πλοια ολα ητανε ατμοπλοια προσεγγιζαν ολα στην Αγια Πελαγια,μερικες φορες με ασχημο καιρο και διπλα στη Φυρη Αμμο ή Αγια Πατροικια,αρκετες δε φορες εναλλακτικα στον Αγ.Νικολα ακομα και Αγιο Λευθερη(εννοειται αροδο ουτε τωρα δεν υπαρχουν ντοκοι)


_ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ πρωην ΠΕΛΩΨ και αργοτερα ΠΑΡΟΣ (1883− 1939)_ 
_(973 τοννοι, μηκος 70,5 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)_

Μια απο τις μεγαλες μορφες της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας, το πλοιο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε σαν *Πελωψ* για την _Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ (!) το 1883 στο Λιβερπουλ της Αγγλιας. Περασε στα χερια της _Νεας Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας_, της _Κυκλαδικης Ατμοπλοιας_ και της _Ιονικης Ατμοπλοιας του Γιαννουλατου_. Το 1927 αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε *Μπουμπουλινα*. Τελος το 1933 εγινε *Παρος*. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1939. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888

----------


## cpt babis

Πεμπτο Μερος
Οταν υπηρχαν διαστηματα που η γραμμη επιδοτειτο(αγονος)προσηγγιζαν και στο Καψαλι.Και μπαινουμε στον πολεμο του 1940 και την κατοχη που μονο τολμηροι Κυθηριοι ναυτικοι οπως ο Χ.Κριθαρης(Τσουλης)απο Καραβα,[το σκαφος υπαρχει ακομα στην Πλατεια Αμμο θα ανεβασω φωτο σε λιγες μερες]
Θ.Μεγαλοκονομος(Καπονας) απο Αγ.Πελαγια,Δ.Καστρισιος(Σκορδος)απο Ποταμο και αλλοι εκαναν δρομολογια με επιτηριση των Γερμανων απο Αγια Πελαγια στην απεναντι Πελοποννησο και πολλες φορες μεχρι και τον Πειραια με τι αλλο; Με βαρκες ξυλινες και κινηση με πανια και κουπια πραγμα που σημερα φαινεται απιστευτο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ




> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
> Μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα και στις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα εστειλε τα βαπορια της στη γραμμη Πελοποννησου Κυθηρων και η ατμοπλοια Γουδη,που ειχε τα ατμοπλοια ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ,ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ,ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ,ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟ  Σ και το ΠΑΠΙΑ ΓΟΥΔΗ που ητανε με τροχους αντι προπελάς.


ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045
ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=15
ΚΡΗΤΗ
_ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ πρωην ΚΡΗΤΗ (1881−1934)
(492 τοννοι, μηκος 56.5 μετρων, 12,6 κομβοι)_

Το *Κερκυρα* (γνωστο επισης ως *Κρητη*) εχει μια ξεχωριστη θεση στην ιστορια των Ελληνικων επιβατικων πλοιων... Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε ως Κρητη στην Σκωτια για την _Ατμοπλοια Γουδη_ το 1881!!! Μ αυτο το ονομα εγινε η ναυαρχιδα του Γουδη και εκανε διαφορα ταξιδια, πολλα απο αυτα πατριωτικα. Επι παραδειγματι, στις 2 Δεκεμβριου 1898 πηγε στην Κρητη συνοδευοντας τον πριγκιπα Γεωργιο κατα την καθοδο του στην Κρητη. Μετα απο 41 ετη, πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια _Γιαννουλατου_ το 1922 και γυρισε το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο για αλλα δεκα χρονια μεχρι που το επιασε... η συνταξη το 1934!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537
ΕΛΛΑΣ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70090
ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66053
ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ
_ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ αργοτερα ΣΥΡΟΣ (1885−1952)
(1.003 τοννοι, μηκος 79,5 μετρων, 11 κομβοι)_

Παμπαλαιο Αγγλικο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1885 σαν *Caloric* στο Βελφαστ της σημερινης Βορειου Ιρλανδιας. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 και πηρε το ονομα _Αδριατικος_. Ανηκε στην _Ατμοπλοια Γουδη_ και μπηκε στην γραμμη Πειραιως, Πατρων, Μεσσηνης Ιταλιας και Νεαπολεως. Το 1916 αγορασθηκε απο την _ΑΕΕΘΕ του Παληου_ και μπηκε στην γραμμη Κρητης καθως και την γραμμη Πειραιως, Πατρων και Κερκυρας. 

Στην αρχη της δεκαετιας του 1930 προσχωρησε στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ και ονομασθηκε *Συρος*. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου, αγορασθηκε απο την εταιρεια Near East Shipping Co και ονομασθηκε *Atlantic*. Το πλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε για μεταφορα μεταναστων στην Παλαιστινη παρα την αντιδραση της Αγγλιας που ειχε κλεισει τα παραλια. Μετα τον πολεμο συνεχισε σαν Ισραηλινο φορτηγο μεχρι το 1952 οταν πηγε για διαλυση σε ηλικια 67 ετων!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894
ΠΑΠΙΑ ΓΟΥΔΗ
Ιδε ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ (παρα πανω)




> Το 1911,πριν τον Α΄ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ,ταξιδευε στην γραμμη και το πλοιο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ.(στη φωτο που ακολουθει
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68939
> Αρχειο Ευαγγ.Βαγγη ,Ημερολογιο Κυθηραικου Συνδεσμου Αθηνων 2001)
> του Καραβιτη εφοπλιστη Γ.Κατρακη,το οποιο εφερε στα Κυθηρα τους επισκεπτες για τα αποκαλυπτηρια της προτομης του στρατηγου Πανου Κορωναιου στην πλατεια Ποταμου απο τον Πρωθυπουργο Ε. Βενιζελο.Μετα και το πλοιο Κυθηρα επισης του Καραβιτη Πολυχρονη Κατρακη.


ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88635

----------


## cpt babis

Kαι παλι μπραβο για το τεραστιο αρχειο σας!!!
Αν θυμαμαι καλα και το Μαριλενα 67 ετων πηγε για σκραπ?

----------


## cpt babis

Εκτο Μερος
Προς το τελος της κατοχης και μετα ,εως το 1947,στα Κυθηρα προσεγγιζαν τα εξης πλοια:
Πλοια της ακτοπλοιας στα Κυθηρα(Αγια Πελαγια)
1) Π/Κ Αθηνα και Αφροδιτη.Δρομολογια Αγ.Πελαγια Πειραια.Ξυλινα καικια που μεταφερουν επιβατες και εμπορευματα με κανονκα δρομολογια.Πλοιοκτητης,Μιχαλης Σαμιος &ΣΙΑ(ΚΥΘΗΡΑΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ).Πλοιαρχοι Βαγγελης Μαυρογιωργης,Μανωλης Βεναρδος,Δημητρης Καστρισιος,(ΣΚΟΡΔΟΣ).ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΣ, Θανασης Τσιτσιλιος και Μανωλης Μεγαλοκονομος.Ο ιδιος πλοιοκτητης προσθετει αργοτερα και το σιδερενιο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.
2)Π/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.Μετα την Κατοχη επισκευαζει (ητανε βομβαρδισμενο στον Αυλαιμονα και το βαζει στη γραμμη Αγ.Πελαγια-Πειραια)το καικη ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ο Θ.Μεγαλοκονομος (Καπονας).Πρακτορας ο Μανωλης Μεγαλοκονομος.
Επισης το καικι του Θ.Μαλαγανη απο τα Λογοθετιανικα.Μετα απο αυτα τα ξυλινα καικια ,την μεταφορα επιβατων εξυπηρετουν κορβετες του πολεμικου ναυτικου (ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ,ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ κ.λπ.), με προσεγγιση αγονου και στο Καψαλι και πλοιαρχους αγνωστους).Οταν σταματησαν οι κορβετες μπηκαν στη γραμμη τα Π/Κ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-ΝΙΚΗ-ΑΥΛΩΝΑ.Εξυπηρετουσαν επισης μεγαλα ξυλινα Φ/Γ ου κανουν δρομολογια επιβατων και εμπορευματων για αρκετο διαστημα.Πλοιαρχοι αγνωστοι.

----------


## cpt babis

EΒΔΟΜΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
Το πρωτο γνησιο επιβατηγο πλοιο μετα την κατοχη που μπηκε στη γραμμη Πειραια Πελλοπονησου Κυθηρων (Αγ.Πελαγια) μεχρι Γυθειο,χωρις αγονο ειναι το Ε/Γ-Α/Π Μοσχανθη.Δρομολογια 1947-1949 .Πλοιοκτητης (ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ)πλοιαρχος αγνωστος,πρακτορας Θανασης Τσιτσιλιας.Το 1948-1949 μπαινει στην ιδια γραμμη το Ε/Γ-Α/Π Γλαρος της (Ατμοπλοιας Καβουνιδου).Πλοιαρχος ο Δημητρης Κουλουρης και πρακτορες οι Σπυρος και Χαραλαμπος Μιχαλακακης 1949-1950.Γραμμη επισης Πειραια Πελοποννησου (Μονεμβασια-Νεαπολης)Αγ.Πελαγια μεχρι Γυθειο το Ε/Π-Α/Π Ανατολη.Πλοιοκτητης(ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ).Πλοιαρχος Σωτηρης Νομικος. Πρακτορες οι Σπυρος και Χαραλαμπος Μιχαλακακης.1949-1951 Ε/Γ-Α/Π Αυρα στην ιδια γραμμη Πειραιας Μονεμβασια,Νεαπολις,Αγ.Πελαγια,Γυθειον.Πλοιοκτητης  ,Κυριακοπουλος και ΣΙΑ,πλοιαρχος αγνωστος.Πρακτορας Δημητρης Σουρης.1950-1951 στην ιδια γραμμη Πειραιας Πελοποννησος Αγ.Πελαγια ΓυθειονΕ/Γ-Α/Π ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ.Πλοιοκτητης ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ.Πλοιαρχος Σωτηρης Νομικος.Πρακτορες Σπυρος και Χαραλαμπος Μιχαλακακης.

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε Babis πιο σιγά , έχουμε και κάποια ηλικία και αυτά που μας δείχνεις .................
Κατάντησες την άγονη των Κυθήρων πιο πολυσύχναστη κι απ της Παροναξίας.

----------


## cpt babis

1951-1957 Ε/Γ-Α/Π ΕΛΕΝΑ (πρωην Αυρα   αγορασθεν απο την ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ Λ.ΛΑΓΑ). Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου,αγονου(και Καψαλι).Πλοικτητηςο Π.Λαγας. ΠλοιαρχοιΠαντελης Δημητρακακος,Γ.Ταμπακης.Πρακτορες Ν.Τριφυλλης και Μανωλης Μεγαλοκονομος στην Αγ.Πελαγια και Β.Καλοκαιρινος και Γ.Μεγαλοκονομος,(Ντοντος)στο Καψαλι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε cpt babis στην φωτογραφια ειναι το *Καδιω* και οχι το *Ελενα*.
Σε ευχαριστουμε για οσα μας χαριζεις!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε cpt babis στην φωτογραφια ειναι το *Καδιω* και οχι το *Ελενα*.
> Σε ευχαριστουμε για οσα μας χαριζεις!


Ναι!  Εχει και του Σιγαλα τα σινιαλα. Αλλα ο φιλος _cpt babis_ συνεχιζει να μας εντυπωσιαζει!!!  Κι' αλλα, κι' αλλα!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Ωχ με συγχωρειται ηθελα να την ανεβασω στο επομενο πλοιο που θα παρουσιασω που φυσικα ειναι το Καδιω.
Θα την αποσυρω αμεσως.
Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!!!

----------


## cpt babis

1952 Ε/Γ-Α/Π ΚΑΔΙΩ.Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου Αγ.Πελαγιας μεχρι Γυθειον.Πλοιοκτητης.Πλοιοκτητης ΑΦΟΙ Σιγαλα.Πλοιαρχος αγνωστος,πρακτρες Σπ. και Χαρ. Μιχαλακακης.
DSC00511.JPG
Απο το αρχειο του Χαρ.Μιχαλακακη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ




> Εκτο Μερος
> Προς το τελος της κατοχης και μετα ,εως το 1947,στα Κυθηρα προσεγγιζαν τα εξης πλοια:
> Πλοια της ακτοπλοιας στα Κυθηρα(Αγια Πελαγια)
> 1) ......
> Πλοιοκτητης,Μιχαλης Σαμιος &ΣΙΑ(ΚΥΘΗΡΑΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ)
> .............
> Ο ιδιος πλοιοκτητης προσθετει αργοτερα και το σιδερενιο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.


Μπας και ειναι το *Αης Γιωργης* για το οποιον γραψαμε εδω;
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83168
*ΑΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ*
Κανενα στοιχειο δεν υπαρχει! Εμφανιζεται στα δρομολογια για πρωτη φορα στις 14/12/1945. Πηγαινε στην Καλαματα. Δεν το ξαναβρισκουμε το 1946 η αργοτερα.
19451214 A Georgis.jpg




> 2)Π/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.Μετα την Κατοχη επισκευαζει (ητανε βομβαρδισμενο στον Αυλαιμονα και το βαζει στη γραμμη Αγ.Πελαγια-Πειραια)το καικη ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ο Θ.Μεγαλοκονομος (Καπονας).


Μπας και ειναι το *Αγιος Νικολαος* για το οποιον γραψαμε εδω;
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83168
_ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_
Δεν ξερουμε σχεδον τιποτε γι αυτο το πλοιο αλλ αμαλλον φαινεται να ηταν καποιο μικρο πολεμικο πλοιο. Εμφανιζεται στα δρομολογια για πρωτη φορα στις 14/12/1945. Πηγαινε στο Ηρακλειον. Συνεχισε στην ακτοπλοια μεχρι τον Φεβρουαριο 1947
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...36&postcount=4 
Aghios Nikolaos.jpg

10/12/1947
19471210 Auctions.jpg




> Μετα απο αυτα τα ξυλινα καικια ,την μεταφορα επιβατων εξυπηρετουν κορβετες του πολεμικου ναυτικου (ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ,ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ κ.λπ.), με προσεγγιση αγονου και στο Καψαλι και πλοιαρχους αγνωστους).


ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ
Ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=corvettes
οπου γραψαμε
 HMS *Hyacinth* (K84)
Served with the Greek Navy as *Apostolis* in 1943.

ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ
 HMS _Tamarisk_ (Ex _Ettrick_) (K216)
Served with the Greek Navy as _Tompazis_ in 1943. She was sold for scrapping in the UK on March 20, 1952.





> Οταν σταματησαν οι κορβετες μπηκαν στη γραμμη τα Π/Κ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-ΝΙΚΗ-ΑΥΛΩΝΑ.Εξυπηρετουσαν επισης μεγαλα ξυλινα Φ/Γ ου κανουν δρομολογια επιβατων και εμπορευματων για αρκετο διαστημα.Πλοιαρχοι αγνωστοι.


ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ
Το *Καρπαθος* παει στην Ανατολικη Λακωνια και Κυθηρα  12/10/1946  και  19/10/1946
19461012 EETS.jpg19461019 EETS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε και τον φιλο Nicholas Peppas για την συνδρομη του στο παρον θεμα.

----------


## cpt babis

Υπεροχο το υλικο σας!!!
Συγχαρητηρια και παλι!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ




> Οταν σταματησαν οι κορβετες μπηκαν στη γραμμη τα Π/Κ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-ΝΙΚΗ-ΑΥΛΩΝΑ.Εξυπηρετουσαν επισης μεγαλα ξυλινα Φ/Γ ου κανουν δρομολογια επιβατων και εμπορευματων για αρκετο διαστημα.Πλοιαρχοι αγνωστοι.


ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-ΝΙΚΗ-ΑΥΛΩΝΑ

Η αναφορα στα τεσσερα αυτα πλοια με εκανε να κοιταξω τα χαρτια μου για τα πλοια που πηγαιναν στα Κυθηρα το 1946−1948. Ιδου τι βρηκα

_Aghios Nikolaos_: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67369 and http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...36&postcount=4

_Lemnos_: A classic corvette http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66332 and  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=19

_Patrai_; This was the corvette _Vetch_ (K132) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65264)

_Syros_: Originally the corvette _Bergamot_ (K189) she became _Syros._ This is a well known vessel as she became  _Delphini_ in 1951 and _Ekaterini_ in 1955 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65109

_Thessaloniki_: This as the corvette _Spiraea_ (K08 ) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65163)
_
ΔΟΞΑ  3/12/1946
_19461203 Doxa.jpg

*ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και ΑΥΛΩΝ  28/12/1946
*19461228 Lemnos Aulon.jpg

Το *ΛΗΜΝΟΣ* στον Πειραια (πισω του μαλλον το *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ*).
Φωτογραφια που πρωτοπαρουσιασε ο _Ellinis_ στο θεμα Κορβεττες στο 1945−1970 του nautilia.gr
Lemnos.jpg


*ΠΑΤΡΑΙ 26/04/1947*
19470426 Patrai.jpg

*ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ και ΣΥΡΟΣ  10/5/1947*
19470510 Karpa0os Syros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ

ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-ΝΙΚΗ-ΑΥΛΩΝΑ

Η αναφορα στα τεσσερα αυτα πλοια με εκανε να κοιταξω τα χαρτια μου για τα πλοια που πηγαιναν στα Κυθηρα το 1946−1948. Ιδου τι βρηκα


_
ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ 24/5/1947
_19470524 Thessaloniki.jpg

*ΝΙΚΗ Πλειοδοτικος διαγωνισμος 28/11/1948
*19481128 Niki.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

1953-1958 Ε/Γ-Α/Π ΙΟΝΙΟΝ γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου Αγ.Πελαγιας Γυθειου.Πλοιοκτητης η Ατμοπλια ΑΦΩΝ Σ.ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ.Πλοιαρχοι Δ.Πουλακης,Κ.Κασβικης,Ν.Περιδης.Πρακτορες Χαρ και Σπ. Μιχαλακακης.Μεχρι το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ του Τυπαλδου η εξαγωγη ζωων γινοτανε με βαρκες και δεμενα ανα 6 τα επαιρνε στο πλοιο ο γερανος.Τα βοδια κολυμπουσαν δεμενα γυρω απο την βαρκα και ο γερανος τα σηκωνε απο την θαλασσα δεμενα απο τα κερατα και κσι την μεση....
Η βαρκα με τους επιβατες που πηγαινουν για το παλαιο ΙΟΝΙΟΝ το 1954 και διπλα τους,δεμενα σ΄αυτην,κολυμπουν τρια βοδια! (Φωτο Εμμ.Σοφιος) 
DSC00512.JPG
Το παλιο ΙΟΝΙΟΝ στην Αγια Πελαγια (1953-1958 )
DSC00513.JPG
Απο το αρχειο του Χαρ. Μιχαλακακη.

1957-1960 Ε/Λ-Α/Π και μετα Δ/Π ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.Γραμμη  Πελοποννησου Αγ.Πελαγιαςκαι αγονου Καψαλι Γυθειον.Πλοιοκτητης Λ.Λαγας.Πλοιαρχοι Νικ.Παπαγγελης,Κ.Μοσχος,Δ.Παπαζης.Πρακτορες: Αγ.Πελαγια Ν.Τριφυλλης,Μνωλης Μεγαλοκονομος.Καψαλι Β.Καλοκαιρινος και Γ.Μεγαλοκονομος(Ντοντος)

1958-1972 Ε/Γ-Α/Π Μυρτιδιωτισσα.Βαπορι που εφερε μεγαλη αλλαγη στη θαλασσια συγκοινωνια με μακροχρονια παρουσια και αριστη εξυπηρετηση και γραμμη Πειραι Πελοποννησου Κυθηρων Αντικυθηρων απο το 1959 και αλλο δρομολογιο (αγονο) κατ ευθειαν Πειραια Μονεμβασια Αγ.Πελαγια Νεαπολη Πειραια.Πλοιοκτητης ο Σπυρος Μπιλινης (ΛΑΚΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ).Αυτος που εξυπηρετησε το νησι και τα προπολεμικα χρονια με τα ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ,ΕΛΛΗΝΙΔ και Λεων.Πλοιαρχοι του Μυρτιδιωτισσα ο Καταγας,κυριως ο Κ.Κασβικης,ο Κ.Κατσαρος και ο Σ.Γαιτανος.Πρακτορες Αγ.Πελαγια Χαρ και Σπ. Μιχαλακακης και Καψαλι Γ.Μεγαλοκονομος(Ντοντος)
To πρωτο πλευρισμα στα Κυθηρα (Καψαλι) απο το παλιο Μυρτιδιωτισσα (1962)Φωτ.Εμμ.Φατσεα,Αρχ.Εμμ Δαποντε.
DSC00516.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του "Μυρτιδιώτισσα" από εκείνη την ιστορική ημέρα
Η φωτογραφία περιλαμβάνεται στο λεύκωμα *"Ένας Αιώνας Κύθηρα" ("A Kytherian Century")* με εικόνες από το Κυθηραϊκό Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο.
Εκδόθηκετο* 2006* και η επιμέλεια έγινε από τον *Γιάννη Σταθάτο.*

Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί είναι του *Παναγιώτη Φατσέα* και απεικονίζει *το Καψάλι του 1962*.

Το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"* ανήκε στον *Σπύρο Μπιλίνη*, τον πλοίαρχο του *Α/Π "Χειμάρρα"*, ενώ και ο *Κωνσταντίνος Κασβίκης* είχε ταξιδέψει ως αξιωματικός γέφυρας στο *"Χειμάρρα".*

Το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"* το αγαπώ πολύ, μιας και είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που ταξίδεψα.

Η φωτογραφία αυτή αποτελούσε φωτογραφικό εισιτήριο υπέρ των λιμενικών έργων Καψαλίου για τη χοροεσπερίδα που διοργανώθηκε από τον *Κυθηραϊκό Σύνδεσμο*.
_"ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΟΡΟΕΣΠΕΡΙΣ υπέρ_ _των λιμενικών έργων Καψαλίου__ δοθησομένη εν Λιβαδίω τη 15.9.62. Εισητήριο Δρχ. 10"_

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *cpt babis* για όλα όσα μας έχει προσφέρει και σε όλους τους φίλους.

Μυρτιδιώτισσα.jpg

φωτογραφικό εισιτήριο 10.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Kαταρχην να ευχαριστησω τον Roi για αυτην την αφιερωση!!!
Να ειστε παντα καλα!!!
1973-1980 Ε/Γ-Δ/Π ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ.Το πρωτο μεγαλο ακτοπλοικο και γνησιο επιβατηγο(οχι μετασκευες) με μεγαλη ανεση για τους επιβατες και φορτωνε και 12 αυτοκινητα με τον γερανο του.Γραμμη Πελοποννησου Κυθηρων Αντικυθηρων (αγονου)και το καλοκαιρι αλλο δρομολογιο κατ ευθειαν Πειραια Μονεμβασια,Νεαπολη,Αγ.Πελαγια,Μονεμβασια Πειραιας.Πλοιοκτητης ΜΑΛΕΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ Μ.Σταθακης-Β.Μανουσος.Πλοιαρχοι Δ.Παπαζης,Σ.Γαιτανος και κυριως ο πολυ αγαπητος στους Κυθηριους Φωτης Καλαθας.Πρακτορες,Αγ.Πελαγια Χ.Μιχαλακακης και Καψαλι Γ.Μεγαλοκονομος(Ντοντος)
Το Καναρης(1972-1979)
Αρχειο Χαρ.Μιχαλακακης
DSC00510.JPG
Αφιερωμενη στους Roi Baudouin,Nicholas Peppas,TSS APOLLON,Maroulis Nikos,τοξοτης,Εllinis.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπουδαια και σπανια πραγματα απο τον cpt Babis

----------


## cpt babis

Ευχαριστω πολυ ΒΕΝ BRUCE!!!!
Τα λογια σου με τιμουν!!!
1970-1980 εναλλασονται στη γραμμη και τα Καλυμνος,Αρκαδια,Ευαγγελιστρια κατα διαστηματα.
1975-1989 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ.Προστιθεται για πρωτη φορα οχηματαγωγο στην τοπικη γραμμη Νεαπολις-Αγ.Πελαγια.Ειναι το πρωτο πλοιο που ανοιξε καταπελτη και εβγαζε αυτοκινητα στις προβλητες της Αγ.Πελαγιας και του Καψαλιου (ανοικτου τυπου).Πλοιοκτητης (ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΥ).Πλοιαρχοι Δ.Αρωνης,Σ.Κλιατσης.Πρακτορες ο Π. και Ε.Βραχνος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...................
> Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ οτι είναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ, προφανώς όταν έκανε δρομολόγια στην άγονη Πελοποννήσου για την Πειραϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα.


Ιδου το *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ* στην αγονη γραμμη Κηθυρων και Γυθειου στις 23 Μαιου 1951

19510523 Agones.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα (και να μεταφερθει αν πρεπει καπου αλλου) για να δουμε τα πλοια που προσεγγιζαν τα Κυθηρα στο μακρινο και πιο προσφατο παρελθον. 
Πλοια οπως το Ελενα, το ατμοπλοιο Νικολαος Κ, το Λακωνια, Ανατολη, Λεων, το παλιο Μυρτιδιωτισσα ειναι μερικα απο τα πλοια που εξυπηρετουσαν το νησι για πολλα χρονια μεχρι να αναλαβουν δραση τα πιο προσφατα (Μηλος εξπρες, Μυρτιδιωτισσα, Πηγασος, Πορφυρρουσα).
Ας τα δουμε ομως μεσα απο ενα ενθετο των 'ΚΥΘΗΡΑΙΚΩΝ' που επεσε στα χερια μου.

avra.jpg

elena.jpg

ionion.jpg

mirtidiotissa.jpg

sel1.pdf

----------


## Panos80

ακομα λιγα....

Ετσι για να βλεπουμε πως ταξιδευε ο κοσμος τοτε. Τοτε που το ταξιδι ηταν περιπετειωδες.

glaros.jpg

eksofillo.pdf

----------


## cpt babis

Φιλε Πανο σε προλαβα :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
1977 E/Γ-Ο/Γ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησο Κυθηρα Κρητη.Επιδοτουμενο,το πρωτο κλειστο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ απο Πειραια και εφερε επανασταση στη γραμμη και τα Κυθηρα και αρχιζει να τελειωνει η παρουσια των κλασικων επιβατηγων πλοιων.Πλοιοκτητης η εταιρια ΑΦΟΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ.Πλοιαρχος Δ.Τζακιτζης ,πρακτορας Δημητρης Σοφιος.Αργοτερα Γ.Χειρακης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και το skopelos της ακτοπλοιας υιων λουκα νομικου ειχε παει κυθηρα.Ξερει κανεις χρονολογια και καμια φωτο?

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ενότητα αυτή διάβασα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα σχετικά με τα πλοία που προσέγγιζαν στα Κύθηρα τους καπεταναίους τους κλπ κλπ. 
Πράγματα τα περισσότερα άγνωστα σε μένα.
Γί ' αυτό το παρακάτω που θα πω είναι προσωπική άποψη , ίσως και λανθασμένη , αλλά αυτό πιστεύω :
< Ένα όνομα δύο πλοία έχουν συνδέσει το όνομά τους με το νησί ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ> Ένα όνομα που μου είχε μείνει από παιδί γύρω στα 1959-1960 όταν στο δελτίο ειδήσεων (ραδιόφωνο μη μπερδευόμαστε) έλεγαν τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων και ο εκφωνητής έλεγε < Μυρτιδιώτισσα ώρα ..... για....- Ναιας (άλλη μεγάλη ιστορία αυτή) ώρα ... για ....... κλπ κλπ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλανα απο τα Κυθηρα του Οκτωβριου 1944!
Πλανα απο σπανιο φιλμ της Γαλλικης ΙΝΑ που δειχνει την απελευθερωση των Κυθηρων απο τους Αγγλους στρατιωτες και ναυτες 

Cerigo1.jpgCerigo2.jpg

Cerigo3.jpgCerigo4.jpg

Cerigo5.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

1978-1992 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΙΟΝΙΟΝ το πλοιο θρυλος της γραμμης Πελοποννησου Κυθηρων Γυθειου Αντικυθηρων Κρητης με την πιο μακροχρονια  παρουσια με δυο πληρη δρομολογια μεχρι Αντικυθηρα Κρητη και ενα express το καλοκαιρι Πειραια Μονεμβασια Αγ.Πελαγια Νεαπολη Πειραια,με μεγαλη ταχυτητα με ακριβεστατ ωραριο δρομολογιων (δεν αλλαξε ημερες και ωρες 14 χρονια συνεχως).Με πολλα κρεβατια σε ανετες καμπινες μολις 6 ετων και 100 αυτοκινητων  (για την εποχη πολυ μεγαλο).Πλοιοκτητης η ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ Μ.Σταθακης-Β.Μανουσος.Πλοιαρχοι Χ.Κοτσαμπας,Γιωργιος Σιγαλας,Λ.Γαβαλας,Βασιλης Λεονταρακης(Κυθηριος)Α.Μπενακης.Πρακτορας μεχρι Μαιο 1992 ο Χαραλαμπος Μιχαλακακης και μετα την συνταξιοδοτηση του η Χαρικλεια Μεγαλοκονομου .Στο Καψαλι ο Γ.Μεγαλοκονομος (Ντοντος).

----------


## cpt babis

1989- 1997 E/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΑΡΘΑ.Γραμμη τοπικη Γυθειο Κυθηρα Νεαπολη.Πλοιοκτητης ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΝΕ ΜΟΙΡΑ.Πλοιαρχοι Αρωνης ,Π.Φαβιος,Β.Λεονταρακης(Κυθηριος),Ι.Γρηγορακης,Κ.Δ  ερματης κ.λπ.Πρακτορας Λια Μεγαλοκονομου.Το πρωτο κλειστο τοπικο F/B.

----------


## cpt babis

1992-1993 ΕΓ-ΟΓ ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.Το μεγαλυτερο μεχρι τοτε που μπηκε στη γραμμη και το ταχυτερο μεχρι και σημερα.Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησο-Γυθειο-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κρητη.Πλοιοκτητης ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ.Μ.Σταθακης Β.Μανουσος .Πλοιαρχοι Γ.Σιγαλας,Ν.Λουδαρος,Στ.Βιτσαρας.Πρακτορας Χαρικλεια Μεγαλοκονομου.

----------


## τοξοτης

ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ με *Β*
Ταξιδέψαμε 4 φορές μαζί του για Κύθνο 1994 1995 αν δε κάνω λάθος.
Τώρα γιατί ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ? Τη μία φορά που ήταν να φύγουμε από την Κύθνο δόθηκε απαγορευτικό απόπλου. Όταν έγινε άρση το πλοίο ήρθε μετά τα μεσάνυχτα ΚΑΙ με ένα 8+ (απ ότι είχα ακούσει μέλος του πληρώματος να λέει ) έκανε το Κύθνος-Πειραιά σε τρεις ώρες , όσο δηλαδή το έκανε και με 2 ή 3 ή 4 b λες και δεν έτρεχε τίποτα. Εκτός δε αυτού ήταν τόσο φανταστική η ευστάθεια του (με συγχωρείται αν δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος όρος) που δύσκολα μπορούσες να πιστέψεις ότι ταξίδευες με 8+

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναι το μηλος ηταν φοβερο βαπορι και πολυαγαπημενο στις δυτικες κυκλαδες.Τα  μηλος - πηγασος ηταν το τελειο καραβολατρικο διδυμο για ολα τα γουστα

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Ναι το μηλος ηταν φοβερο βαπορι και πολυαγαπημενο στις δυτικες κυκλαδες.Τα μηλος - πηγασος ηταν το τελειο καραβολατρικο διδυμο για ολα τα γουστα


Κι εγω θα συμφωνησω που εχω γυρισει απο Σιφνο με καιρο, ειχα εντυπωσιαστει απο τη πλευση και ταχυτητα του ΜΗΛΟΣ EXPRESS. ΜΑΚΡΑΝ το καλυτερο σκαρι που εχω ταξιδεψει για κυκλαδες απο τα συμβατικα της εποχης του (και οχι μονο της εποχης του)

----------


## cpt babis

1993-1996 Ε/Γ-ΟΓ ΘΗΣΕΥΣ την ιδια γραμμη με το Μηλος,αλλα προσθεσε και Καλαματα.Πλοιοκτητης ΑΦΟΙ ΜΟΙΡΑ.Πλοιαρχοι Β.Λεονταρακης (Κυθηριος),Α.Μαρινακης,Β.Γεροντακης.Πρακτορας Λια Μεγαλοκονομου.



Ας πω και κατι που εμαθα φετος το καλοκαιρι στο νησακι μου.Οταν εφτανε στην Αγια Πελαγια το πρωι σφυριζε και φουνταρε τις αγκυρες κατι που ενοχλουσε πολυ μια μεριδα των κατοικων της περιοχης......Αν ειναι δυνατον;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1951-1957 Ε/Γ-Α/Π ΕΛΕΝΑ (πρωην Αυρα αγορασθεν απο την ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ Λ.ΛΑΓΑ). Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου,αγονου(και Καψαλι).Πλοικτητηςο Π.Λαγας. ΠλοιαρχοιΠαντελης Δημητρακακος,Γ.Ταμπακης.Πρακτορες Ν.Τριφυλλης και Μανωλης Μεγαλοκονομος στην Αγ.Πελαγια και Β.Καλοκαιρινος και Γ.Μεγαλοκονομος,(Ντοντος)στο Καψαλι.


 
*Ελενα*, 24 Ιουνιου 1951

19510624 Elena.jpg




> 1952 Ε/Γ-Α/Π ΚΑΔΙΩ.Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου Αγ.Πελαγιας μεχρι Γυθειον.Πλοιοκτητης.Πλοιοκτητης ΑΦΟΙ Σιγαλα.Πλοιαρχος αγνωστος,πρακτρες Σπ. και Χαρ. Μιχαλακακης.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69107
> Απο το αρχειο του Χαρ.Μιχαλακακη.


 
*ΚΑΔΙΩ*
Γραμμη Πειραιως ,Πελοποννησου, Αγιας Πελαγιας μεχρι Γυθειου
20/7/1952

19520720 CAdio.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Σε απολογισμό των παραπάνω γραφομένων και εκτός λάθους ή παράληψης από τα Κύθηρα φαίνεται να πέρασαν τα πιο κάτω πλοία κατ' αλφαβητική σειρά.*

ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ-ΑΗΔΩΝ-ΑΙΓΑΙΟ (πρώτο)-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ-ΑΛΚΥΩΝ-ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗ-ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ-ΑΥΛΩΝ-ΑΥΡΑ
ΓΛΑΡΟΣ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ
ΕΛΕΝΑ-ΕΛΛΑΣ-ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ-ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ-ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ
ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΘΗΣΕΥΣ.
ΙΟΝΙΟ-ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ
ΚΑΔΙΩ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ-ΚΑΝΤΙΑ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.
ΛΕΩΝ ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ-ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞ.-ΜΙΝΑ-ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ1-ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ2 .
ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ.
ΠΑΠΙΑ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΠΑΤΡΑΙ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ-ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ.
ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ
ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ-ΣΥΡΟΣ.


* Δεν έχουν υπολογισθεί τα τοπικά.

----------


## cpt babis

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την παρουσια σας σε αυτο το θεμα...!!! :Very Happy: 
Με συγχωρειται για την αργοπορια μου αλλα ο λιγος χρονος που εχω τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν μου επιτρεπει ουτε την ολιγολεπτη επισκεψη στο φορουμ αλλα οσο μπορω μπαινω.
Συνεχιζουμε
1997-1999 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΚΑΝΤΙΑ.Γραμμη Πειραιας-Διακοφτι-Αντικυθηρα-Κρητη-Καλαματα και Γυθειοναπο το νεο λιμανι Διακοφτιου για Κυθηρα.Πλοιοκτητης ΑΝΕΚ.Πλοιαρχοι Χ.Λεζακης,Α.Μαρινακης.Πρακτορας,Τζουλια Τζανιδου.
1997-98 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ για γραμμη τοπικου Γυθειο-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κρητη.Πλοιοκτητης Κ.Παναγιωτοπουλος.Πλοιαρχος Ι.Γρηγορακης.Πρακτορας Λια Μεγαλοκονομου.
Εχουμε ακομα πολλα να δουμε...... :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

1978-2002 ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ.Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου,Κυθηρων.Πλοιοκτκητης Σερρες και μετα την πωληση της ΕΛΛΑΣ Φλαιν Ντολφινς εις Αγ.Πελαγια και μετα Διακοφτι.Πρακτορες .Αρχικα Ε.Τζωρτζοπουλος και απο το 1983 Κ.Κορωναιος.
1998-2004 Ε-Γ/Ο-Γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ.Μικρο τοπικο Νεαπολη Αγ.Πελαγια .Πλοιοκτητης ΒΟΙΑΙ ΝΕ..Πλοιαρχος Π.Φαβιος.Πρακτορας Γ.Χρυσαφιτης.

----------


## cpt babis

2000-2008 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.Το πρωτο πλοιο λαικης βασης με μετοχους και Κυθηριους.Πλοιοκτητης ΑΝΕΝ.Γραμμη απο Πειραια Διακοφτι Αντικυθηρα Κρητη Καλαματα Διακοφτι Γυθειο.Το 2008 προσηγγιζε και στη Νεαπολη.
Πλοιαρχοι Α.Μπενακης,Α.Σπετζιωτης,Ι,Γρηγορακης,Θ.Καραμοσχος,  Γ.Κολυδας,Ι.Κουτσουμπακης,Σ.Θηραιος.Πρακτορας Τζουλια Τζανιδου.
2003-2004 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ρομιλντα.Γραμμη Πειραια Διακοφτι Αντικυθηρα Κρητη Γυθειο(Αγονος).Πλοιοκτητης G.A FERRIES.Πρακτορας Κ.Κορωναιος (κατα την διαρκεια της επισκευης του αντικατασταθηκε απο το ομοσταυλο Δημητρουλα)

----------


## cpt babis

2005-2007 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ.Γραμμη τοπικη Νεαπολη Διακοφτι Αντικυθηρα και Γυθειο.Πλοιοκτητης ΑΤΛΑΣ ΝΕ των Κυθηριων Α.Ραικου και Γ.Ξηνταρακου.Πλοιαρχος Π.Φαβιος.Πρακτορας Κ.Κορωναιος.
2008 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.Ναυλωμενα απο την ΑΝΕΝ σε αντικατασταση του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ .Πλοιοκτητης H.S.W.Πλοιαρχος στο πρωτο, ο Στεφανος Παπαδοπουλος και του δευτεροΥ ΟΙ Β.Γεροντακης και Νικος Χαλαρης.Δρομολογια του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και τοπικα στη Νεαπολη.

----------


## Tsikalos

2003-2004 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ρομιλντα.Γραμμη Πειραια Διακοφτι Αντικυθηρα Κρητη 
Δρομολόγια εκείνη την εποχή υπάρχουν; δε το θυμάμαι αυτό το πλοίο αν και το 2003 είχα πάει με το ΜΥΤΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ Γύθειο

----------


## Ellinis

> Η πρώτη είναι η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί και είναι του *Παναγιώτη Φατσέα* που απεικονίζει *το Καψάλι του 1924* (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα).
> 
> Η ταυτότητα του πλοίου αναμένει την ταυτοποίησή της.


H απάντηση ήρθε με λίγους μήνες καθυστέρηση, αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Το καράβι είναι το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. του Λυκούρη που πράγματι έκανε εκείνη την εποχή ένα δρομολόγιο "της υπομονής" το οποίο μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια μικρή διόρθωση , εκτός λάθους αν και μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο.
Αν αυτό είναι το πλοίο του Λυκούρη (που μπορεί να είναι) τότε πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι το 1924 πρέπει να ταξίδευε σαν ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ ,ένα από τα τέσσερα που είχα αναφέρει ότι έπιαναν τα Κύθηρα , {<ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ> ,<ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ> , <ΔΕΛΦΙΝ> και <ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ>
} και κατόπιν (γύρω στο 1930) μετονομάσθηκε σα ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ


Details of the ship
-----------------
Name:Vine

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/index.php

----------


## τοξοτης

Επίσης να προσθέσω φίλε Ellinis ότι εκείνο που με παρακίνησε τότε στο να αναγνωρίσω ότι το πλοίο ήταν το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αντί του ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ ή ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ αργότερα ήταν η παρακάτω αναφορά σου : 
< Νικόλα, συμφωνώ ότι για πάρα πολλά χρόνια δεν υπήρχε τακτική σύνδεση με μεγάλα καράβια μέχρι που εμφανίστηκε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.
Ωστόσο τα Αντικύθηρα τα επισκέπτονταν τη δεκαετία του 20 τα καραβάκια της Ατμοπλοΐας Λυκούρη. Το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. Να και το τεκμήριο (από διαφορετικούς μήνες του 1925):> 
που δήλωνε ότι τα πλοία αυτά έπιαναν Κύθηρα από το 1925 και όχι το 1924 που αναφέρεται η φωτογραφία.

Εκεί που έχω μπερδευτεί είναι οι χρονολογίες του πότε ήταν ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ και πότε ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι εννοείς... 
Το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. ταξίδευε με αυτό το όνομα από το 1925. Πιο πριν -όπως γράφουμε στο θέμα του- ταξίδευε ως ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ. Οι λεζάντες στις φωτογραφίες δεν είναι πάντα ακριβείς 100%.

Όσο για το κατα πόσο είναι το πλοίο το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. καλύτερα δες εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Για μια ακόμη φορά να πω ότι δεν αντιλέγω ότι το πλοίο είναι το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ βάση των στοιχείων σου (απλά είχα πάρει σα δεδομένο ότι είναι σωστή η ημερομηνία της φωτογραφίας και σε συνδυασμό με την πληροφορία σου για το πότε άρχισε να πιάνει Κύθηρα το είχα αποκλείσει να είναι αυτό).

Το μπέρδεμα μου είναι μέχρι πότε ήταν ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ και μετά ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ και δημιουργήθηκε από τα στοιχεία που βρήκα στη δ/νση :


http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship.php?ship_id=53032&name=Vine

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1978-2002 ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ.Γραμμη Πειραια Πελοποννησου,Κυθηρων.Πλοιοκτκητης Σερρες και μετα την πωληση της ΕΛΛΑΣ Φλαιν Ντολφινς εις Αγ.Πελαγια και μετα Διακοφτι.Πρακτορες .Αρχικα Ε.Τζωρτζοπουλος και απο το 1983 Κ.Κορωναιος.
> 1998-2004 Ε-Γ/Ο-Γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ.Μικρο τοπικο Νεαπολη Αγ.Πελαγια .Πλοιοκτητης ΒΟΙΑΙ ΝΕ..Πλοιαρχος Π.Φαβιος.Πρακτορας Γ.Χρυσαφιτης.


1978-2002 ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ

Ωραιοτατο επαινετικο αρθρο για τα *Ιπταμενα Δελφινια* απο την Ζεα στην Αγια Πελαγια σε 5 1/2 ωρες. Απο την _Παγκυθηραικη_  του Ιουλιου 1980.

19800700 Ιπτ Δελφινια1 Παγκυθηραικη.jpg 
19800700 Ιπτ Δελφινια2 Παγκυθηραικη.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ στο Διακόφτι, για το πανηγύρι της Παναγίας της Μυρτιδιώτισσας, το 1998.

img151.jpg

img153.jpg


Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ στο Διακόφτι, για το πανηγύρι της Παναγίας της Μυρτιδιώτισσας, το 1998.

img153.jpg

img154.jpg


Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στο Διακόφτι, τη Δευτέρα του Αγίου Πνεύματος το 2005.

img155.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες και συλλεκτικες   φωτογραφιες!!!_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η ιστορική φωτογραφία του Μανώλη Σοφίου κατά την άφιξη του αγγλικού στόλου στο Καψάλι Κυθήρων τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1944.

18118615_1342700805818996_3534708893392312885_n.jpg

----------

